# Pushing it: l-theanine, Piracetam & Phenibut together.



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

The l-theanine & Piracetam seem to do well together. Not sure how the Phenibut will muddy the water. Will report back.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

what's your dosages and and what time do you take these ?


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

How did adding Phenibut to your combo go?


----------

